# Matthieu Ricard, el "hombre más feliz del mundo" revela su secreto



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2017)

Matthieu Ricard, el "hombre más feliz del mundo" revela su secreto

Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años, fue declarado por científicos de la Universidad de Winsonsin como el "hombre más feliz del mundo".
El secreto para llegar a la felicidad, guardado por muchos años, fue revelado por el budista llamado Matthieu Ricard. El monje budista francés y nepalés, que cambió la ciencia por la espiritualidad, habló sobre el entrenamiento mental que se necesita para ser feliz.

Ricard es un biólogo, investigador en genética, fotógrafo y monje budista que habla sobre la sencillez, la calma y la alegría de quien es feliz en todos los aspectos de su vida.

Y esto se explica, según dice, debido a que ha logrado traspasar las carencias, el sufrimiento y el negativismo que lleva a la mayoría de las personas a ser infelices.

Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años, fue analizado y declarado por científicos de la Universidad de Winsonsin como el “hombre más feliz del mundo”.

Y esto lo logra porque en su cerebro hay una gran actividad asociada al bienestar y las emociones positivas. Por cuatro décadas practica la contemplativa budista, vive en la India, Bután, Nepal, Tíbet, pero también recorre el mundo para promover proyectos humanitarios, el bienestar y la felicidad.

Desde 1989 es asesor del Dalai Lama y traductor de las enseñanzas budistas.

Ricard ha dicho que es importante el nivel de conciencia para lograr el manejo mental y por lo tanto concentrarte en las cosas buenas de la vida.

“Las emociones duran segundos, pero tenemos la tendencia a rumiarlas y su repetición crean estados de ánimo que después por acumulación llegan a convertirse en rasgos personales”, explicó.

Por eso propone cambiar la emoción o pensamiento negativo por uno positivo, para neutralizarlos. "No se trata de no enojarse ni ser pasivo frente a las injusticias sino de estar en un estado de bienestar y felicidad consciente sin ser dañino ni malévolo".

La idea es no identificarse con la emoción y entender que uno no es la angustia ni la ansiedad, explicó.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2017)

Si fuéramos maestros de nuestra mente, espíritu y emociones viviríamos infinitamente mejor que luchando por acumular cachivaches, "poder" ilusorio y "Honores" de pacotilla.


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Oct 2017)

Es una filosofía de ver la vida.
Aunque se prescinda de bienes materiales hay algunos "detalles" que si no los tienes
te hacen no ver esa felicidad.
Tener dolores físicos.
Ver el sufrimiento de las personas que queridas.
Pasar hambre.
Tener frío o calor extremos.
Lo demás es perfectamente prescindible.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Oct 2017)

El hombre mas feliz del mundo?
Con quién lo han comparado?
Han hecho un estudio a gran escala?
Sandeces everywhere.


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Oct 2017)

Me da pena.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 Oct 2017)

La genética determina en un 50%, o más, la personalidad.Este tío es feliz así pero para cualquier otro podría ser una mierda de vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2017)

se resume en la máxima de Buda . " el secreto de la felicidad es la ausencia del deseo ". Si se hiciese una comparativa con un putero típico, que se gasta el sueldo en restregar sus trece centímetros, además del torrente incontrolable de sensaciones y pensamientos angustiosos que esa actividad le produce , y se comparase con una persona que llena su tiempo y su mente en actividades proactivas y constructivas, sin duda este último sería mucho más feliz. Uno funciona con el cerebro del reptil, y el otro con el cerebro racional. La mente es como un mono inquieto que salta de rama en rama. El sosiego, la concentración y la armonía de los actos es lo que lleva felicidad. No hay ser más desdichado que un macho en celo.


----------



## Gurney (29 Oct 2017)

El budismo es muy psicológico, permite alcanzar un gran conocimiento sobre uno mismo.

El titular es lamentable, sí. La felicidad no se puede pesar, medir ni contar. Es hasta difícil de definir: en primer lugar porque es subjetiva; en segundo porque utilizar las palabras es simple conceptualización, letra muerta; y en tercero porque el lenguaje no consigue expresar ni lejanamente su contenido.

Personalmente, discrepo de la máxima de Buda de identificar la felicidad con la ausencia de deseo. Puede que esa sea SU felicidad, pero no la mía.

Enlazando con el comentario de Ataraxio, me surgen varias preguntas:

¿Desarrollar actividades proactivas y constructivas no es también desear, con la única diferencia de cambiar el objeto del deseo? (Yo creo en otra de las ideas de Buda y en general orientales: acción consciente, sin pensar en el resultado; pero es también otra forma de deseo).

¿Podemos realmente prescindir del cerebro de reptil? (Me parece que es similar a creer que porque nos guste una fuga de Bach ya no tenemos que comer)


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (29 Oct 2017)

Dime que posees y te dire que careces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2017)

Gurney, a grandes rasgos, lo que se conoce como cerebro de reptil, es el que controla las emociones básicas. El cerebro ha ido evolucionando capa tras capa. donde está el intelecto, es en la corteza, por eso está tan comprimida y arrugada y es lo que nos define como la especie animal más racional e inteligente. El cerebro del delfín se parece mucho. En mis conocimientos de etología y entrenamiento animal, si acostumbras a un perro a " ser feliz " persiguiendo una pelota, se obsesionará con la pelota. de la misma manera que le hace feliz a un violinista, tocar el violín. Las conexiones neuronales es algo físico, que se construye con la experiencia. Tradicionalmente el hijo del carpintero era feliz siendo carpintero y el hijo del marinero también. Simplemente porque era el mundo que les había tocado.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2017 at 22:27 ----------

el cerebro de un músico, se parece al de otro músico y el de un taxista a de otro taxista, y les hará felices las mismas actividades por las que día tras día han sido recompensados con un chute de oxitocina. En cada pago de un cliente aumentará su adición al trabajo. Trabajos aparentemente penosos como puede ser recoger almejas en la playa, tienen un altísimo componente adictivo por la constante recompensa ; algo así como los adictos a las tragaperras o al poker o a los likes de facebook. somos adictos a la oxitocina que produce nuestro cerebro . En el pasado era la forma de " educarnos " en un mundo cambiante y diferente, de lo que era bueno o malo para la supervivencia.


----------



## Gurney (29 Oct 2017)

Por supuesto, tenemos que hacer actividades que nos eleven.
Pero no por eso podemos dejar de respirar o dormir o beber o comer. Creo que la parte sexual del hombre está a ese nivel. Una cierta actividad es necesaria, buena. Otra cosa son obsesiones, excesos, desviaciones, etc.
Hablo en general, como decía, creo que es algo individual, de cada uno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2017)

el sexo , es un acto fisiologico como comer. La diferencia es que no es indispensable para la supervivencia. En la naturaleza esa actividad se concentra en determinado momento porque si no sería imposible la supevivencia. es decir : el gorrión copula con la gorriona cuando toca, pero luego cuando está incubando los huevos, se ocupa de llevarle la comida. De la misma manera que en la breve época de celo, el macho activa ese deseo inducido por las feromonas de la hembra, un truco para que las crías nazcan en el momento adecuado ( más comida, mejor temperatura ) . En los humanos al no poner límite convierten a su vida en un caos emocional . algo así como un toxicómano que solo piensa en la próxima dosis. que un tipo casado solo copule una vez a la semana, no evita que tenga constantes fantasías con sus compañeras de trabajo.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2017 at 22:37 ----------

la parte del cerebro que en los animales desencadena el deseo sexual, se activa a través del olfato, en los humanos es a través de los ojos.


----------



## Padre Pio (29 Oct 2017)

El articulo paece pura promocion del budismo(una forma de gnosticismo).

Imposible ser feliz comportandose contra natura, es decir, NO DESEANDO, viviendo una mentira. 

HAY QUE DESEAR EL BIEN, y por tanto, el Cielo, estar con DIOS.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Oct 2017)

Ganador absoluto del reto nofap y poco más.


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Oct 2017)

Pues aquí le noto un poco tenso:


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2017)

JAJAJAAJA . A saber la vida privada de cada uno


----------



## La española (30 Oct 2017)

Me váis a disculpar pero yo no me lo creo. No, del todo. Me parece mera publicidad. Marketing. ¿Qué no tiene dinero? No cuela. Sin sexo, sin deseo, sin, sin...es un marketing de ventas.
Hay mucha gente que actúa así y no es feliz. Y han probado lo que dice ese hombre.

¿Cómo va a ser el hombre más feliz del mundo?
Han analizado a 7.000.000 millones.

El rockefeller también tenía pinta de estar fenomenal y la reina de Inglaterra y muchos millonarios.

Dependerá de cada uno. No de un modelo a seguir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2017)

ATENCIÓN : Os voy a regalar la clave del control emocional. Tomar nota en un papel y colgarlo hasta aprenderlo de memoria. Es difícil. No lo entenderéis hasta que se lo podáis explicar a un niño. ahí va. 
" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos. 
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
nuevos estados emocionales ".
... de nada.


----------



## El Virgolo (30 Oct 2017)

"Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años"
muy similar al comedoritos promedio y dudo que sean felices


----------



## golden graham (30 Oct 2017)

El Virgolo dijo:


> "Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años"
> muy similar al comedoritos promedio y dudo que sean felices



el comedoritos medio no tiene sexo HASTA los 30 años, no desde.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (30 Oct 2017)

Le han medido la felicidad en sangre ¿Y en orina? a ver si va a estar meando felicidad y pierde el primer puesto.

Menuda gilipollez, el hombre más feliz del mundo ¿desde cuándo? ¿todo el día?

Recuerdo con nostalgia cuando el periodismo conocía y rechazaba el concepto de vergüenza ajena. Hoy compiten para ver quién es más grotesco.

Próximamente: _"el hombre más libre del mundo explica su secreto" y "el hombre más amado del mundo vs el hombre más enfadado del mundo. Conversaciones patrocinadas por..."_


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2017)

jajaja se trata de huir del conflicto emocional. Una relación no solo ocupa el tiempo real de estar juntos. ocupa también el pensamiento, las preocupaciones, las conversaciones que se han tenido, los celos, la toma de decisiones, el libre albedrio y por supuesto condiciona cada paso nuevo en la vida.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2017 at 14:02 ----------

Matthieu Ricard sobre los hábitos de la felicidad | TED Talk

---------- Post added 30-oct-2017 at 14:03 ----------

lo que cobra por sus conferencias ( millones de euros ) lo dona a la ayuda a los pobres .

youtube.com/watch?v=cGA18tRdzyg

---------- Post added 30-oct-2017 at 14:04 ----------

Matthieu Ricard - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

---------- Post added 30-oct-2017 at 14:13 ----------

Matthieu Ricard - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JimJones (30 Oct 2017)

Que bien se vive cuando son los demas los que trabajan para que tu mundo sea mas comodo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (30 Oct 2017)

Creo que Hugh Hefner era mas feliz que este tipo.

La que hace este hombre va contra natura. La misma felicidad que puede tener un loco o un subnormal…


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Oct 2017)

Como saben si es o no el hombre más feliz? a mi no ha venido nadie a preguntarme.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Como saben si es o no el hombre más feliz? a mi no ha venido nadie a preguntarme.



si estás en este foro, y has abierto el hilo, seguro que no lo eres.


----------



## El mago de Oz (30 Oct 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> ATENCIÓN : Os voy a regalar la clave del control emocional. Tomar nota en un papel y colgarlo hasta aprenderlo de memoria. Es difícil. No lo entenderéis hasta que se lo podáis explicar a un niño. ahí va.
> " no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
> Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
> nuevos estados emocionales ".
> ... de nada.



¿y la mierda que chupas del culo de otro maromo? ¿también la cambias?


----------



## JyQ (31 Oct 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Creo que Hugh Hefner era mas feliz que este tipo.
> 
> La que hace este hombre va contra natura. La misma felicidad que puede tener un loco o un subnormal…



Conoces algo sobre adicciones, trenes de vida, dependencias, los 
esfuerzos de mantenimiento y quebraderos de cabeza que conllevan y los efectos de su retirada repentina por x motivo?

Los tiros van por ahí, el cerebro, su química y el gustirrinín, o todo lo contrario al gustirrinín si no hay chute de droga.

El vicio, la avaricia materialista, la lujuria, la ambición, el orgullo o cualquiera de los pecados capitales no requieren ningùn entrenamiento, pero salir de ellos o necesitar cada vez más dosis para tener el mismo efecto causa profunda infelicidad.

No caer en el vicio sí requiere entrenamiento, inicialmente, después no se echa de menos nada.

No nacemos para ser profundos viciosos ni ascetas, pero sí para tener un control y un término medio, ser conscientes de que una mente que está en paz no puede pagarse ni con todo el oro del mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2017)

la felicidad es la ausencia de dolor


----------



## El mago de Oz (31 Oct 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> la felicidad es la ausencia de dolor



Petarse en el culo no produce mucho dolor?

Lo digo porque como eres sodomita, los principios budistas no se aplican en tus zoológicas aficiones perturbadoras.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2017)

A ver espera...¿ hay que comprar su libro ó acudir a alguna de sus charletas Yes We Caní ?...lefazo y baneo...:


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2017)




----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2017)

Frases de Matthieu Ricard (el hombre más feliz del mundo) - WideMat

La felicidad es un estado de satisfacción interior, no de satisfacción de innumerables deseos por cosas físicas.1
Hay quienes son más felices de manera natural, pero su felicidad es incompleta, vulnerable. La felicidad como forma de ser es una habilidad que necesita esfuerzo y práctica a lo largo del tiempo. Así desarrollas cualidades como la paz interior, el mindfulness y el amor.
La felicidad no llega automáticamente. No nos la regala un golpe de suerte y nos la arrebata otro. Solo depende de nosotros. No nos convertimos en personas felices de la noche a la mañana, sino con constancia, día a día y mediante la transformación interior.
Incapaces de alcanzar la felicidad dentro de nosotros, la buscamos en cosas externas, experiencias, maneras de pensar o proceder cada vez más insólitas: hay que bajar las cataratas del Niágara, saltar en paracaídas y abrirlo a escasos metros del suelo, etc., exponiéndose a morir por algo que no vale la pena ser vivido. En definitiva, buscamos la felicidad donde no existe.
Las encuestas han demostrado que la felicidad es más alta en países en los que está asegurada la seguridad, la libertad, la independencia y el acceso a los bienes básicos, educación e información. La gente está más contenta en países donde se defienden los derechos individuales y hay democracia. Es decir, los ciudadanos más felices viven en un clima pacífico. Más allá de las condiciones económicas, aquellos que viven en un régimen militar son más infelices.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2017)

Hasta los huevos del coaching...


----------



## Chaqueta_parlante (31 Oct 2017)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Pues aquí le noto un poco tenso:



Antes era Mister Proper y ahora se llama Don Limpio.


----------



## Meñakoz (31 Oct 2017)

Las emociones negativas tenemos tendencia a rumiarlas, de ahí las neurosis y el insomnio al tiempo acostarnos.


Las personas no somos vacas que están todos el día rumiando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2017)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Las emociones negativas tenemos tendencia a rumiarlas, de ahí las neurosis y el insomnio al tiempo acostarnos.
> 
> 
> Las personas no somos vacas que están todos el día rumiando.



por ejemplo cuando tu novia te pone los cuernos, y no puedes sacártelo de la cabeza , aunque no arregles nada con ello.


----------



## Galvani (31 Oct 2017)

Métele a trabajar en la empresa española con los hijos de puta que hay y a ver lo que le dura la paz. Este tío vive de la vida contemplativa sin aguantar a subnormales, ni fichar ni trabajar. Menuda mierda de noticia. La infelicidad se acaba cuando tienes la vida resuelta y no tienes que aguantar a hijos de puta y vas a tu rollo. Vaya payasadas.


----------



## La española (31 Oct 2017)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, mi querido Bodhi:

Cómo has comentado, te puedes pasar la vida haciendo meditación, probando un sinfín de técnicas, inclusive lo de entrenar la mente.

¿Qué genera que se haga eso?

La insatisfacción. 

Veamos yo no digo que ese hombre no esté sano, lo estára de alguna manera peculiar, e incluso equilibrado. Pero el mensaje que se está enviando con todo ésto, no es tan bueno.

¿Cuántas personas medicadas hay que no tienen voluntad, ni deseos, ni casi dinero y es como si ya no estuvieran en control de sí mismos? Ese hombre tiene dinero. ¿De qué va a vivir sino? tendrá deseos y placeres, porque estar en compañía y hablar sobre ello ya lo es.

Además, es narcisismo porque yo de mí misma ni nadie honesto sin saberlo diría "soy el hombre más feliz de todos y del mundo". No lo vendería.
No sé dejaría ser "un producto de ventas", un icono, un ejemplo o una imagen. Eso es más egoísmo y no menos. Pero la gente se lo traga.

No hay espacio para uno mismo debido a miles de gente así, como los "salvadores". Qué tratan a los demás como si no están bien.




Buda, podría ser un niño, un "loco", mil cosas.
Las drogas, y ect....lo que estoy diciendo es que es un producto a vender.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (31 Oct 2017)

Otro chalado más. Al menos éste no parece molestar a nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2017)

a ver. es fácil de entender.. es como fumar. para una persona NO FUMADORA, es inexplicable que alguien respire humo, se arriesgue a graves enfermedades y además se deje una pasta. el NO FUMADOR, no anhela fumar ni lo echa de menos, mira con perplejidad como alguien quema su vida. 


Es hijo del renombrado filósofo francés Jean-François Revel (Jean-François Ricard) y de la pintora Yahne Le Toumelin, por lo que creció rodeado de las ideas y personalidades de los círculos intelectuales franceses. Viajó por primera vez a la India en 1967.

Estudió en el Lycée Janson de Sailly de París. Obtuvo el doctorado en biología molecular en el Instituto Pasteur bajo el patrocinio del premio Nobel de Fisiología o Medicina François Jacob. Después de terminar su tesis doctoral en 1972, Ricard decidió abandonar su carrera científica.

sinceramente, no me lo imagino persiguiendo a jovencitas por los pasillos de los hoteles, como si fuese Benny Hill. Aunque no pondría la mano en el fuego por nadie


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2017)

Jia Li dijo:


> Yo esa idea la veo estúpida. El deseo es el motor de la vida.
> 
> Si no tienes deseo en la vida no tiene sentido seguir respirando. La mentalidad buda está bien en una sociedad donde la gente tiene que conformarse con la pobreza en todos los sentidos, y sería curioso que quisieran venderla en Occidente, el mundo "avanzado" donde se tiene "todo" (ironic).
> 
> ...


----------



## brickworld (1 Nov 2017)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _Estar apegado significa llevar una carga, y hay cinco montones que cargamos: el apego a la forma, a las sensaciones, a los conceptos y etiquetas, a las fabricaciones mentales, y a la conciencia sensorial. Nos agarramos a estas cosas, pensando que son el yo. Uno mismo. Adelante. Llévalas a cuestas. Cuélgate un montón en la pierna izquierda, uno en la derecha. Uno en el hombro izquierdo, uno en el derecho. Ponte el último montón sobre la cabeza. Y ahora: llévalas a cuestas adondequiera que vayas —torpe, sobrecargado y cómico - y desperdicia tu tiempo sufriendo en este mundo._ Ajaan Lee Dhammadharo.



Tanto sus aportaciones como las de otro conforero parecen bastante simples y directas, así como coherentes y de sentido común, no dudo de su nivel de budismo pero como llego a conocer el movimiento? se empezó a leer toda la morralla publicada o investigo por su cuenta en internet hasta poder indagar más a fondo.?

Sinceramente hay mucha morralla publicada que dan ganas de quemar sobre estos temas amén de aplicadas al coaching y a los vendelibros patrios de autoayuda como santandreu. 

Así que si tiene a bien dar a conocer su caña de pescar u otros artículos o medios con los que empezó sería de mucha utilidad, si las palabras de Buda o alguno de sus acólitos no han sido manipuladas, (que ya no me creo nada) supongo que serán de más ayuda que las de nuestros amigos coaching.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2017)

brickworld dijo:


> Tanto sus aportaciones como las de otro conforero parecen bastante simples y directas, así como coherentes y de sentido común, no dudo de su nivel de budismo pero como llego a conocer el movimiento? se empezó a leer toda la morralla publicada o investigo por su cuenta en internet hasta poder indagar más a fondo.?
> 
> Sinceramente hay mucha morralla publicada que dan ganas de quemar sobre estos temas amén de aplicadas al coaching y a los vendelibros patrios de autoayuda como santandreu.
> 
> Así que si tiene a bien dar a conocer su caña de pescar u otros artículos o medios con los que empezó sería de mucha utilidad, si las palabras de Buda o alguno de sus acólitos no han sido manipuladas, (que ya no me creo nada) supongo que serán de más ayuda que las de nuestros amigos coaching.



Interesante cuestión. Es una ventaja , seguir el sendero que otros han abierto en la selva de la vida. Los que van por delante sufren la angustia de perderse, el ataque de los bichos, tienen que usar la fuerza con su machete para cortar ramas y plantas y hundirse en el barro al equivocarse de camino. El problema es que si sigues sus pasos , no son los tuyos.


----------



## Gurney (1 Nov 2017)

Enlazando con el tema, ser feliz está bien, pero lo veo como un derivado de diferentes posibilidades, bien por sí solas o combinadas: salud, autorrealización, consciencia, auto-sugestión, o experiencias místicas, entre las que me vienen ahora a la cabeza.

Ser feliz como objetivo principal lo veo como algo relativamente moderno, y occidental.


----------



## brickworld (1 Nov 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> Interesante cuestión. Es una ventaja , seguir el sendero que otros han abierto en la selva de la vida. Los que van por delante sufren la angustia de perderse, el ataque de los bichos, tienen que usar la fuerza con su machete para cortar ramas y plantas y hundirse en el barro al equivocarse de camino. El problema es que si sigues sus pasos , no son los tuyos.



Las bases de este pensamiento y el de Ricard son claros, pero oiga es fácil aplicarlos cuando no tienes una lucha diaria en el mundo occidental. Para un monje o un absceta que viven en su mundo con comida diaria y sin preocupaciones el camino puede ser un camino de rosas, para una familia con problemas económicos y ahogado por la necesidad del mundo occidental puede terminar en un precipio.

Necesidades, no deseos, pero a veces los deseos se acercan más a las necesidades primarias. Por eso preguntaba por su caña, porque pienso que su caña como la de otros que viven en esta negación de emociones puede ser de oro, y la de muchos otros obligada por sus necesidades puede estar rota.

Yo sigo pensando que todas estas bases que promulgáis en el mundo occidental esta corrompido por el coaching y el pensamiento happy, dudo francamente que puede ser aplicado sino tenéis una base de confort y seguridad ienso:


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (1 Nov 2017)

Publicidad mundialista encubierta y a sueldo de Coca Cola y su " Instituto de la felicidad" : tercermundización y depauperación aka decrecimiento voluntario; pasividad y tolerancia ante los atropellos y ante la pérdida de derechos; emasculación y estrogenización; feminismo, animalismo, vegetarianismo, etc. 

Que sea feliz su puta madre.


----------



## adri (1 Nov 2017)

A ver, hay que saber interpretar, y cada uno puede llevar la práctica budista hasta donde lo vea conveniente. 
Yo, ya abrí un hilo sobre mi interés en el budismo. Llevar el budismo, aunque no sea de forma extrema como una filosofía de vida te va a hacer la vida mucho más fácil. Yo llevo 3 semanas asimilando conceptos del budismo en mi mente, y no veáis que cambios estoy experimentando. Sobre todo a nivel físico. Mis preocupaciones constantes, mi estrés, mi tensión, la forma de interpretar a los demás, todo ello necesitaba cambiarlo, y he conseguido llevar mucha paz mental. Un ejemplo, si el jefe en viene y me echa alguna bronca típica de él, como lo hace con todo el mundo, por aquí me entra y por aquí me sale. El estar nervioso en el trabajo lo he dejado a un lado. Son hábitos que uno puede ir cogiendo. Antes me producía una tensión en el UE se me taponada la nariz y no podía ni dormir. Después de 3 semanas respiro mucho mejor. 
Por experiencia propia, el budismo puede ayudarnos y mucho.

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

De ese tio he traducido un libro de meditación del frances. Entonces estaba muy interesado en el y en la meditación. 
El budismo es un poco penoso y por eso no triunfo en la India. Tiene un rollo un poco nihilista. Tiene su aquel y su claridad, pero es mucho menos profundo q el catolicismo y tiene bastante gilipolleces como los de zen, que mientras no aprendes a sentarte en esa postura q será comoda para ellos, no para nosotros q no comemos en el suelo, no te enseñan más.¿como si meditar solo se pudiese hacer en esa postura?
Yo lo practique una temporada y ahora estoy volviendo a la catolica y puede q me haya ayudado a volver a ella, pero ahora no cambio el catolicismo por eso ni de coña.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2017)

brickworld dijo:


> Las bases de este pensamiento y el de Ricard son claros, pero oiga es fácil aplicarlos cuando no tienes una lucha diaria en el mundo occidental. Para un monje o un absceta que viven en su mundo con comida diaria y sin preocupaciones el camino puede ser un camino de rosas, para una familia con problemas económicos y ahogado por la necesidad del mundo occidental puede terminar en un precipio.
> 
> Necesidades, no deseos, pero a veces los deseos se acercan más a las necesidades primarias. Por eso preguntaba por su caña, porque pienso que su caña como la de otros que viven en esta negación de emociones puede ser de oro, y la de muchos otros obligada por sus necesidades puede estar rota.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que todas estas bases que promulgáis en el mundo occidental esta corrompido por el coaching y el pensamiento happy, dudo francamente que puede ser aplicado sino tenéis una base de confort y seguridad ienso:



La gente suele vivir una existencia muy antropomórfica, sin darse cuenta que su comportamiento está tan programado como el de cualquier otra especie. Don gorrión conoce a doña gorriona, y después de mucho cortejarla ella se decide por él y no por otro. Juntos inician una etapa intensa y breve de cópulas sin cesar, el mundo se para para ellos dos. Juntos inician la construcción con el gran esfuerzo y maña que representa. mientras ella incuba los huevos , el le aporta alimento pero ya hace tiempo que se olvidaron de copular. luego las crías 5 bocas que no paran de pedir comida. Su agotamiento es extremo, incluso arriesgan su vida en el esfuerzo con los depredadores al acecho. luego las crías vuelan. Algunas especies los NIDÍCOLAS , tenemos ese esquema, otras especies no. Cualquier comparación con el comportamiento humano NO ES CASUALIDAD.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 22:50 ----------

En el caso de los humanos, algunos individuos tienen muy acentuado el esfuerzo de construir el nido y en el empeño , no se dan cuenta que para poder pagarlo se pasan toda la vida fuera de él.


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

adri dijo:


> A ver, hay que saber interpretar, y cada uno puede llevar la práctica budista hasta donde lo vea conveniente.
> Yo, ya abrí un hilo sobre mi interés en el budismo. Llevar el budismo, aunque no sea de forma extrema como una filosofía de vida te va a hacer la vida mucho más fácil. Yo llevo 3 semanas asimilando conceptos del budismo en mi mente, y no veáis que cambios estoy experimentando. Sobre todo a nivel físico. Mis preocupaciones constantes, mi estrés, mi tensión, la forma de interpretar a los demás, todo ello necesitaba cambiarlo, y he conseguido llevar mucha paz mental. Un ejemplo, si el jefe en viene y me echa alguna bronca típica de él, como lo hace con todo el mundo, por aquí me entra y por aquí me sale. El estar nervioso en el trabajo lo he dejado a un lado. Son hábitos que uno puede ir cogiendo. Antes me producía una tensión en el UE se me taponada la nariz y no podía ni dormir. Después de 3 semanas respiro mucho mejor.
> Por experiencia propia, el budismo puede ayudarnos y mucho.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



Eso lo consigues exactamente igual con el viejo conocido catolicismo. Lo primero que tienes q aprender es a rezar, que seguramente no sepas, pero es parecidismo a la meditación budista pero no exactwmente igual, pero los resultados son sikilares. Lo q pasa es que aquí la gente está equivocadisima con el cristianismo y la iglesia catolica y se pone a comer setas, sanpedro, budismo o lo que sea para buscar lo q les falta.
La ventaja q tiene entre otras es que no nos suena raro como si nos suenan muchas cosas del budismo, como cuando ponen las ruedas a rezar, o las oraciones al viento, por no meterme en más profundidades.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 22:53 ----------




ataraxio dijo:


> La gente suele vivir una existencia muy antropomórfica, sin darse cuenta que su comportamiento está tan programado como el de cualquier otra especie. Don gorrión conoce a doña gorriona, y después de mucho cortejarla ella se decide por él y no por otro. Juntos inician una etapa intensa y breve de cópulas sin cesar, el mundo se para para ellos dos. Juntos inician la construcción con el gran esfuerzo y maña que representa. mientras ella incuba los huevos , el le aporta alimento pero ya hace tiempo que se olvidaron de copular. luego las crías 5 bocas que no paran de pedir comida. Su agotamiento es extremo, incluso arriesgan su vida en el esfuerzo con los depredadores al acecho. luego las crías vuelan. Algunas especies los NIDÍCOLAS , tenemos ese esquema, otras especies no. Cualquier comparación con el comportamiento humano NO ES CASUALIDAD.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 22:50 ----------
> 
> En el caso de los humanos, algunos individuos tienen muy acentuado el esfuerzo de construir el nido y en el empeño , no se dan cuenta que para poder pagarlo se pasan toda la vida fuera de él.



Programado dice el androide este. Tu lo el día que explicaron el libre albedrio en clase de religión te habias quedado dormido.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:00 ----------

oķ


Jia Li dijo:


> Yo esa idea la veo estúpida. El deseo es el motor de la vida.
> 
> Si no tienes deseo en la vida no tiene sentido seguir respirando. La mentalidad buda está bien en una sociedad donde la gente tiene que conformarse con la pobreza en todos los sentidos, y sería curioso que quisieran venderla en Occidente, el mundo "avanzado" donde se tiene "todo" (ironic).
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso lo consigues exactamente igual con el viejo conocido catolicismo. Lo primero que tienes q aprender es a rezar,
> 
> Programado dice el androide este. Tu lo el día que explicaron el libre albedrio en clase de religión te habias quedado dormido.
> 
> me parece que has ido a más clases de religión que las que conviene. La fe y otras mamonadas eclipsan tu mente


----------



## adri (1 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso lo consigues exactamente igual con el viejo conocido catolicismo. Lo primero que tienes q aprender es a rezar, que seguramente no sepas, pero es parecidismo a la meditación budista pero no exactwmente igual, pero los resultados son sikilares. Lo q pasa es que aquí la gente está equivocadisima con el cristianismo y la iglesia catolica y se pone a comer setas, sanpedro, budismo o lo que sea para buscar lo q les falta.
> La ventaja q tiene entre otras es que no nos suena raro como si nos suenan muchas cosas del budismo, como cuando ponen las ruedas a rezar, o las oraciones al viento, por no meterme en más profundidades.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 22:53 ----------
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2017)

ni caso. cualquier persona creyente en dios, no tiene la mas mínima credibilidad, vive en una realidad paralela llena de fantasías imaginarias. No entiende lo que es la vida ni la muerte. Es un caso perdido.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:43 ----------

Tixel : espiritismo, leyendas del más allá. inframundos, juicios finales, conjuros y rezos, supersticiones milenarias que son inconcebibles en el actual mundo de la información , ciencia y cultura. La gente que decide ser ignorante, que acepte su condición.


----------



## tixel (1 Nov 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> tixel dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eso lo consigues exactamente igual con el viejo conocido catolicismo. Lo primero que tienes q aprender es a rezar,
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2017)

jajaja. Básicamente la posición de loto viene a ser " tirarse a la bartola " y si tienes una hamaca y el canto de los pájaros , mejor que mejor. Lo peor que te puede pasar cuando dejes esta aventura de vivir, es que otros gasten la herencia que tanto esfuerzo te ha costado acumular en vida. Una vida trabajada para otros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2017)

no piensa en patrimonio , ni hipotecas , ni herencias ni riquezas


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2017)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Pues el Buda en el Canon Pali anima a sus seguidores laicos a prosperar económicamente. Desde la perspectiva budista no hay ningún problema con adquirir y aumentar un patrimonio si se le da un buen uso y no nos apegamos a él con obstinación



no se puede ser esclavo del trabajo , ni estar obsesionado con acumular patrimonio si no lo puedes disfrutar


----------



## Edgard (2 Nov 2017)

Estoicismo al maximo


----------



## adri (2 Nov 2017)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Decía el Buda que alguien que está hundido en el fango no puede ayudar a otro a salir de él. ¿Cuántos intentos de 'arreglar' el mundo ha habido protagonizados por personas hundidas en el fango de la codicia, el odio y la ilusión? Para cambiar el mundo uno debe empezar por cambiarse a sí mismo.



Bodhisattva, he intentado responderte en privado, pero tienes el foro bloqueado para que no te envíen privados. Me gustaría responderte jeje

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2017)

Proyecto Ren : ¿ arreglar qué mundo ? el independentista catalán o el nacionalista español? el judío o el palestino ? el del África negra ? ¿ cómo afectaría a nuestro mundo, el desarrollo demográfico del África negra ?
con que arregles tu pequeño mundo es suficiente. primero arregla tus propios problemas y si te sobra el tiempo , piensa en arreglar los de los demás. Si mañana te mueres nada cambiará. Siento desilusionarte, pero el universo no gira en torno a ti.


----------



## avioneti (2 Nov 2017)

tonterias, algun desgraciado le servira para sentirse mejoe en la miseria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2017)

avioneti dijo:


> tonterias, algun desgraciado le servira para sentirse mejoe en la miseria.



yo tengo un amigo médico. Tiene una casa preciosa que por supuesto está hipotecada y le queda mucho por pagar.Habitualmente comen fuera de casa porque les queda demasiado lejos. Cuando por fin tiene vacaciones hacen un pequeño viaje. Los fines de semana van a comer a casa de los padres, tiene un gimnasio que nunca usó y una piscina vacía. llega agotado para dormir y madruga para vivir su vida miserable en ese trabajo horrible que no le gusta.


----------



## Gothaus (3 Nov 2017)

Vivir así no tiene sentido, viendo pasar la vida de un modo contemplativo sin interactuar con ella. Por ese principio, las amebas tienen que ser los seres más felices del mundo, ya que se limitan a vivir, alimentarse y reproducirse.

Este tío es una ameba y un sinsangre. Un conformista. Un pasota. Si yo tuviera que vivir una vida tan vacía y sin sentido, me pegaría un tiro. Porque el único propósito de este hombre es, como he dicho, ver pasar la vida hasta que se muera, sin participar en ella.

O sea, no disfruto de los placeres de la vida, ya sean grandes o pequeños, porque esto provocará insatisfacción, ya que duran poco y querré más. Eso quiere decir que usted no sabe asumir y gestionar esos placeres y que tiene una tendencia a la insatisfacción y a la frustración en cuanto ha logrado algo ya que, entonces, al no tener más objetivos o necesitar algo más grande para obtener la misma satisfacción, se siente vacío. Lo que tiene que aprender la gente es a asumir las frustraciones y ya está.

Este hombre es como los ex-alcohólicos: no voy a volver a tocar el alcohol, ya que me gusta y voy a recaer y volver a ser un borracho; en el caso de él, es no voy a volver a tocar los placeres de la vida, ya que me van a provocar placer y luego vacío por la insatisfacción que me produce el querer más y no poder conseguirlo. A los alcohólicos les diría que no saben beber y pasar un día sin alcohol; si lo tomaran sólo en las comidas y de un modo limitado, disfrutarían de ese producto sin ningún tipo de problemas ni adicciones. A este, lo mismo: si disfrutara de los placeres de la vida, pero con moderación, sin obsesionarse ni desear mucho más que lo que tiene, llevaría una vida más plena. ¿Sin un polvo desde los 30 años voluntariamente? Quémestáscontainer.

Este no es un hombre. Es una puta ameba. No llega ni a gusano. La felicidad no consiste en la ausencia de deseo. Eso se llama conformismo. La felicidad consiste en descubrir quién eres, qué es lo que quieres, marcarte unos objetivos en consecuencia y lograrlos. Y una vez que los has logrado, marcarte otros objetivos. Con moderación, término medio y sin obsesionarse, claro. Es la esencia del ser humano: mejorar y evolucionar.

A este le pasa como a Buda: pasó del lujo y la ostentación a la más absoluta de las privaciones. A Buda le dio un yuyu y se dio cuenta de que la virtud está en el término medio, que es lo que, precisamente, decía Aristóteles. Alejarse de los extremos. Este tío está en un extremo: el de la privación absoluta. Ausencia de deseo no es equivalente a felicidad, sino a vegetal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2017)

" érase un leñador que no paraba de cortar árboles y nunca tenía tiempo de afilar el hacha "


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2017)

la duda es ¿ son más felices históricamente los paises Budistas que los que no lo son ?


----------



## La española (4 Nov 2017)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Española, el Buda dijo: es porque hay enfermedad, vejez y muerte – es decir, porque hay sufrimiento - que un buda aparece en el mundo. Pero la verdadera ‘religión’ del hombre Siddharta Gautama – y la mía propia – era el mujerismo  Como dice Woody Allen las mujeres sois diosas. ¿Qué otro objeto de ‘veneración’ podríamos tener? :o Sin embargo el cerebro humano aunque es algo increíble, es el resultado de millones de años de penosa evolución. La naturaleza no lo ha diseñado para hacernos felices, sino para que sobrevivamos y nos reproduzcamos. Y está bien que así sea, pero el precio a pagar en términos de dukkha puede ser muy alto. Siddharta observó que los seres tenían sus mentes cargadas de anhelo en un entorno que no se compadecía de ellos, y después de años de investigación propuso a sus seguidores dos cosas fáciles de entender pero no tanto de practicar : 1) Cultivar la compasión 2) Cultivar la mente en su doble aspecto de serenidad (samatha) y sabiduría (vipassana), con el propósito de purificarla de apegos, aversiones y falsas ilusiones y así extirpar dukkha.
> 
> Algunas personas creemos que esta propuesta es la más sensata. Otras honestamente no lo creen así, y no hacen nada y dejan que sus mudables mentes les gobiernen, otras abrazan creencias que implican a seres imaginarios (la devoción a una divinidad también es una forma de practicar el desapego).
> 
> Tú llevas muchos años de investigadora. Estaría bien que expusieras la estrategia que crees una persona debería desplegar para su mejor bienestar en unas condiciones existenciales tan duras como las nuestras.



Bodhi, lo que has expresado está muy bien y estoy de acuerdo en varios puntos. Ahora bien, estaba escribiendo acerca de la imagen que vende "es el hombre más feliz del mundo, y el discurso de porque lo es".

Es decir: Marketing de ventas.

Y por otra parte, todo lo que has comentado, a mí me parece así también.
Pero es que es como tratar de forzar una situación en la cual para llegar a lo que tú comentas, bajo mi punto de vista. Es que faltan siglos.

La solución podría ser esa para ti y para otros.
El problema es que esa imagen que vende es exagerada. Renunciar al sexo, a los deseos, tener salud física y mental. Vamos, se pasa de un ideal.

Y en la vida real, casi nadie tiene todo eso. 

Sin deseos, hay locos y sin sexo, y sin mente, porque ni piensan, ni tienen yo ni ego y están despersonalizados o disueltos o empastillados, se cagan y se mean, no se lavan,....así que hay de todo, mil cosas.

Este hombre está vendiendo algo que quizá lo sea en unos siglos si muta la humanidad o sale otra especie nueva en la cual aunque haya deseos y de igual modo también se requiere un cambio de diseño y de estructura social.

El deseo no es malo, se puede vivir con alegría y salud así, el problema es la cantidad de :: y como lo hemos creado.


----------



## adri (4 Nov 2017)

Lo acabo de ver, gracias.

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Siervo (4 Nov 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM48BClOCY4







Si la meditación es un camino para controlar la mente ¿es que la mente necesita ser contolada? y ¿que es lo que controla la mente? ,¿ un esfuerzo consciente sobre lo que pensamos? . Si es así ¿la propia mente se controla a si misma?
::


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Nov 2017)

Si no se tiene apego a nada , ni a la propia vida, desaparece la infelicidad y el miedo


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2018)

Tengo que reconocer que desde que sigo algunas de sus elucubraciones he aumentado mogollón mi nivel de felicidad


----------



## maxkuiper (12 Ene 2018)

El cabron de la casa play boy si que es feliz


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2018)

maxkuiper dijo:


> El cabron de la casa play boy si que es feliz



mentira.. es solo postureo. Si le gusta una chica especialmente, querrá repetir con ella, eso pondrá celosas a las otras que le causarán problemas. Estar permanentemente con cara de felicidad y disponible para la monta, debe ser agotador. pregúntate porque Justin Bieber y otra gente que parece que lo tiene todo, se alejan del mundanal ruido.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Ene 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> Si no se tiene apego a nada , ni a la propia vida, desaparece la infelicidad y el miedo



Y, en el proceso, el sentido de la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2018)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y, en el proceso, el sentido de la vida.



el mismo sentido que tiene la vida de un pollo de granja o una medusa que vive a miles de metros en el fondo del mar. Simplemente es la misma energía que un día se apaga. por cierto , el ser vivo que más años vive, es una almeja. Se han encontrado algunos ejemplares de 400 años.. los humanos no somos especiales. somos chimpancés sin pelo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2019)

estos saltamontes las hembras tienen un ovipositor para depositar los huevos, el macho tiene una placa genital entre dos pinzas. para atraer la atención de la hembra el macho canta con sus alas , cuando la hembra se siente seducida permite al macho colocarse debajo , el macho agarra a la hembra con las pinzas genitales y mediante un procedimiento de extracción , que es un mecanismo fisiológico como masticar la comida, busca expulsar el esperma del anterior del tracto genital de la hembra, pues ella ha copulado con otros machos previamente. 

el proceso lleva tiempo, tras eso , el macho excreta una masa pegadiza que contiene sus espermatozoides y después una gelatina blanca que no contiene espermatozoides, tan pronto como el apareamiento ha terminado la hembra comienza a comer la gelatina, si es muy pequeña es posible que los espermatozoides no hayan tenido tiempo de entrar en el tracto genital.

Los machos que producen una gelatina más grande, tienen más posibilidades de ser padres . el tamaño sí importa.


----------



## ignominias (7 Jul 2019)

Para que haya felicidad, tiene que existir una idea de desgracia, o al menos de su sombra. Sin ese contraste u opuesto, las cosas no existen como tales, ya que todas son relativas unas con respecto a otras. Además, tenemos mucho menos control sobre nuestros sentimientos del que creemos. Y hay personas que tienen una increíble capacidad para conformarse, mientras que otras les ocurre justamente lo contrario. Quizás este budista es de esos que les basta un trozo de pan para saltar de alegría, quizás tuvo mucha suerte, e igual también algo de mérito.


----------



## Decipher (7 Jul 2019)

A mi me parece una persona desperdiciando su vida. La busqueda espiritual se hace al final de la vida, cuando uno se acerca a sus últimos años y ya ha vivido, ha formado una familia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> Para que haya felicidad, tiene que existir una idea de desgracia, o al menos de su sombra. Sin ese contraste u opuesto, las cosas no existen como tales, ya que todas son relativas unas con respecto a otras. Además, tenemos mucho menos control sobre nuestros sentimientos del que creemos. Y hay personas que tienen una increíble capacidad para conformarse, mientras que otras les ocurre justamente lo contrario. Quizás este budista es de esos que les basta un trozo de pan para saltar de alegría, quizás tuvo mucha suerte, e igual también algo de mérito.



desde tu visión antropocéntrica de la vida , supones que solo los humanos son felices. 
las emociones son iguales en todos las especies. 
Hasta las ratas se alegran , se asustan, se entristecen , desconfían , o están tranquilas según los mismos factores que los humanos. 

un animal puede vivir en permanente estrés , si por ejemplo ha vivido libre y es capturado y alejado de su familia, o vivir en armonía , feliz y tranquilo si ha nacido en un zoo y no conoce otro mundo. 

lo que tu quieres expresar es *JUICIO DE VALOR RELATIVO* : LA TOMA DE DECISIONES ANTE LA INCERTIDUMBRE. 
Si no esperamos una bebida, entonces una cerveza puede percibirse de manera muy positiva. Pero si esperamos champán, una cerveza puede ser bastante decepcionante. 

Yo que trabajo con animales , te puedo asegurar que el mismo hecho alegra o aterroriza a diferentes individuos de la misma especie y que por ejemplo loros de la misma especie, a unos le encantan las nueces y a otros los pistachos , y rechazan lo que no están acostumbrados. 
NEOFOBIA. 

¿ por qué la mente nos dirige y nos manipula para que hagamos determinadas acciones ? la forma de controlarnos es a través del placer, un chute de placer si hacemos las cosas previstas y un chute de estrés o angustia si nos desviamos . 

La razón es para no tropezar varias veces con la misma piedra. Al nacer en medios cambiantes , el individuo debe aprender que acciones o alimentos son buenos para su supervivencia o son malos . 

La presencia de humanos a una jabalina con sus crías que vive en el monte, le aterroriza y huyen , porque supone que son cazadores. 
La presencia de humanos a una jabalina con sus crías que vive en un zoo, le alegra y salen emocionados porque suponen que llega la comida.


----------



## lappin7 (7 Jul 2019)

Pero olvidan decir que tiene dinero (para moverse de país en país) y conoce a gente poderosa, así cualquiera se acerca a la felicidad


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Jul 2019)

_La idea es no identificarse con la emoción negativa y entender que uno no es la angustia ni la ansiedad _

En esto tiene mucha razón. La mente es importantísima, primero tenerla en paz o quietud, luego poco a poco siendo positiva o buena y ya finalmente logrando un estado natural o alegre de armonía y espiritualidad. El último punto es el del que tanto han hablado líderes espirituales, poetas, artistas, santos, chamanes, sabios, filósofos.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Jul 2019)

Padre Pio dijo:


> El articulo paece pura promocion del budismo(una forma de gnosticismo).
> 
> Imposible ser feliz comportandose contra natura, es decir, NO DESEANDO, viviendo una mentira.
> 
> HAY QUE DESEAR EL BIEN, y por tanto, el Cielo, estar con DIOS.



Esto es complejo, no es tanto cómo no querer el bien o no poseer - por ejemplo a ti mismo u otras cosas - sino que ya dando por hecho que eres el ser y la consciencia, eres el bien, al igual que la posesión en este mundo es apego en la materia - tampoco se trata de no tener algo pero si de tener claro la prioridad del sentido de la vida - , lo que quiero llegar es que si ya eres consciencia, eres Dios y por tanto el bien, ¿para qué hace falta el deseo? ya partimos de separaciones, ismos, ideologías... ahí nos perdemos. En esa cosa tan resumida o un pensamiento y actitud negativos somos igual que la caída que han sufrido civilizaciones o la de Adán y Eva perdiendo el paraíso, igual, pero tenemos que quitar todas estas actitudes destructivas que hemos ido creyendo cómo nuestras y no la son, todo es simple, hay que volver al equilibrio, la virtud y la armonía mental y del corazón.


----------



## Hijodeperkins (7 Jul 2019)

El deseo no satifecho es causa de dolor. El aferramiento al deseo es causa de dolor. La insatisfacción es causada por la ignorancia de como funciona la mente no entrenada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Jul 2019)

No folla
Calvo
No tiene un duro








Felicidad los cojones


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2019)

AverquememetePaco dijo:


> No folla
> Calvo
> No tiene un duro
> 
> ...



GUAPO, JOVEN, RICO, y follaba con una diferente cada día
Justin Bieber, en tratamiento por depresión, pide a sus fans: “Rezad por mí”


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Jul 2019)

Creo que los occidentales criticamos este concepto de felicidad, porque no es compatible con el nuestro, que tiene mucho de disfrute de lo nuevo, de condiciones favorables que obtenemos en la vida: buenos momentos.

Hay que partir de que consideran, que si es transitoria no es felicidad.

Su objetivo es un estado espiritual constante de tranquilidad, de no distorsión mental o emocional.

El mejor ejemplo es el espejo, que refleja sereno lo que hay alrededor. Así percibe la realidad la mente de un budista.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Jul 2019)

*Matthieu Ricard -Le glacier du Jomolhar*


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Jul 2019)

AverquememetePaco dijo:


> No folla
> Calvo
> No tiene un duro
> 
> ...



Ni zulo propio revalorizandose


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Jul 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> GUAPO, JOVEN, RICO, y follaba con una diferente cada día
> Justin Bieber, en tratamiento por depresión, pide a sus fans: “Rezad por mí”



pero este es *SUBNORMAL*


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2019)

AverquememetePaco dijo:


> pero este es *SUBNORMAL*



si quisiera ganaría cualquier elección de cualquier país.


----------



## Kullervo (7 Jul 2019)

La de este no, Pdr Snchz es más sexy. La de Qatarlunia seguro.


----------



## ignominias (7 Jul 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> desde tu visión antropocéntrica de la vida , supones que solo los humanos son felices.
> las emociones son iguales en todos las especies.
> Hasta las ratas se alegran , se asustan, se entristecen , desconfían , o están tranquilas según los mismos factores que los humanos.
> 
> ...



Mi visión no es antropocéntrica, basta con me me señales para que ese mismo dedo delate tu generoso ego.
Las emociones no son iguales en todas las especies, ni mucho menos. No sé de dónde te habrás sacado eso. Aunque hay emociones básicas, como el miedo o la sorpresa, no aparecen solas, y están entretejidas con la explicación o interpretación que damos al acontecimiento que provocan esas emociones. Y como imaginarás, el razonamiento que le puede dar un humano, dista mucho del que pueda llegar a percibir una rata, aunque se alegren y entristezcan, como dices.

Un animal puede vivir permanentemente en estrés, y un humano también. Yo soy la prueba viviente, así que no me cuentes monsergas.

Eso que dices del juicio de valor relativo denota tu poco conocimiento sobre los avences que existen sobre el funcionamiento del cerebro, que es eminentemente predictivo, y continuamente está elaborando teorías e ideas de lo que va a ocurrir a continuación. Y dependiendo del éxito de su predicción generará una emoción u otra (miedo, alegría, rabia, tristeza, sorpresa…) que formará a la larga un sentimiento (incorporación física de la emoción a nuestra estructura emocional, tal y como explica Damasio. Así que no me vengas con ratonciotos... 

Que la mente nos dirija través del placer y el dolor no es nada nuevo. Yo lo aprendí de niño, cuando abusaban de mí en el colegio.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Jul 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matthieu Ricard, el "hombre más feliz del mundo" revela su secreto
> 
> Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años, fue declarado por científicos de la Universidad de Winsonsin como el "hombre más feliz del mundo".
> El secreto para llegar a la felicidad, guardado por muchos años, fue revelado por el budista llamado Matthieu Ricard. El monje budista francés y nepalés, que cambió la ciencia por la espiritualidad, habló sobre el entrenamiento mental que se necesita para ser feliz.
> ...



Tú que tienes confianza con él, pregúntale cómo lleva el tema del cáncer de testículos, si ya le ha dado, o no, o como lo evita, si se hace pajas, o eyacula por masaje prostático...tú ya me entiendes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> Mi visión no es antropocéntrica, basta con me me señales para que ese mismo dedo delate tu generoso ego.
> Las emociones no son iguales en todas las especies, ni mucho menos. No sé de dónde te habrás sacado eso. Aunque hay emociones básicas, como el miedo o la sorpresa, no aparecen solas, y están entretejidas con la explicación o interpretación que damos al acontecimiento que provocan esas emociones. Y como imaginarás, el razonamiento que le puede dar un humano, dista mucho del que pueda llegar a percibir una rata, aunque se alegren y entristezcan, como dices.
> 
> Un animal puede vivir permanentemente en estrés, y un humano también. Yo soy la prueba viviente, así que no me cuentes monsergas.
> ...



Los animales hacen constantemente conjeturas. 
Otra cosa es que los humanos tengan capacidad para sintonizar con ellos y entender sus emociones.

¿ cuántos animales tienes ? ¿ durante cuántos años has convivido y con cuantas especies diferentes ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2019)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Tú que tienes confianza con él, pregúntale cómo lleva el tema del cáncer de testículos, si ya le ha dado, o no, o como lo evita, si se hace pajas, o eyacula por masaje prostático...tú ya me entiendes.



te han hecho creer que el sexo es una necesidad vital como comer, y es mentira.
Es un vicio como fumar. El hecho de que fume mucha gente, no lo hace imprescindible ni natural.


----------



## Martín Marco (8 Jul 2019)

_Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años..._

¿Ser feliz sin ser amado? Me cuesta de creer...


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jul 2019)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> _Sin bienes materiales, amor de pareja ni actividad sexual desde los 30 años..._
> 
> ¿Ser feliz sin ser amado? Me cuesta de creer...



interesante reflexión. 

¿ necesitas la aprobación de los demás ?


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Jul 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> _ Bhikkhus, he aquí existen estas dos clases de felicidad. La felicidad con las corrupciones mentales y la felicidad sin las corrupciones mentales. De estas dos clases de felicidad, la felicidad sin las corrupciones mentales es la principal.
> 
> Bhikkhus, he aquí existen estas dos clases de felicidad. La felicidad mundana y la felicidad espiritual. De estas dos clases de felicidad, la felicidad espiritual es la principal.
> 
> ...



El otro día pusiste un mensaje de los diferentes niveles de meditación, ¿cómo se puede pasar de la quietud mental o mantener la mente en blanco sin tanto ruido ni miedo a la unidad por encima de yo o el ego, la unidad con la consciencia o el todo?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jul 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> ¿Unidad con la consciencia o el todo? No sé nada de eso.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




interesante tu comentario . 

El llanto , señal de desamparo de un bebé en la cuna, es el mismo al del enamorado abandonado. 
y tienen las mismas armas. NINGUNA.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (17 Jul 2019)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Le han medido la felicidad en sangre ¿Y en orina? a ver si va a estar meando felicidad y pierde el primer puesto.
> 
> Menuda gilipollez, el hombre más feliz del mundo ¿desde cuándo? ¿todo el día?
> 
> ...



El hombre más libre del mundo no creo que lo vayan a entrevistar en un medio de comunicación.


----------



## AH1N1 (17 Jul 2019)

Soy yo


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El hombre más libre del mundo no creo que lo vayan a entrevistar en un medio de comunicación.



a la gente que se crea libre, vive en un engañabobos. 
Si no puede quedarse en la cama hasta tarde o hacer lo que le apetezca, no es libre.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (18 Jul 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *ni caso. cualquier persona creyente en dios, no tiene la mas mínima credibilidad, vive en una realidad paralela llena de fantasías imaginarias. No entiende lo que es la vida ni la muerte. Es un caso perdido.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2017 at 23:43 ----------
> 
> Tixel : espiritismo, leyendas del más allá. inframundos, juicios finales, conjuros y rezos, supersticiones milenarias que son inconcebibles en el actual mundo de la información , ciencia y cultura. La gente que decide ser ignorante, que acepte su condición.



Vaya gilipollez.


----------



## ﷽ (18 Jul 2019)

El secreto es:

CAPITALISMO
TRABAJO
Y
AHORRO DURO.

No hay más.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (18 Jul 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no piensa en patrimonio , ni hipotecas , ni herencias ni riquezas



Los gatos son así.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Los gatos son así.


----------



## MasMax (18 Jul 2019)

Encuentran a Matthieu Ricard, el "hombre más feliz del mundo", muerto en un barranco. Todo indica que fue un suicidio.


----------



## frank rayan (18 Jul 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el mismo sentido que tiene la vida de un pollo de granja o una medusa que vive a miles de metros en el fondo del mar. Simplemente es la misma energía que un día se apaga. por cierto , el ser vivo que más años vive, es una almeja. Se han encontrado algunos ejemplares de 400 años.. los humanos no somos especiales. somos chimpancés sin pelo.



Error en todo lo que dices . El ser vivo más antiguo ( y con vida ) es el bristlecone pine tiene 4841 años 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2019)

frank rayan dijo:


> Error en todo lo que dices . El ser vivo más antiguo ( y con vida ) es el bristlecone pine tiene 4841 años
> 
> HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS



Bristlecone pine is one of world's oldest living organisms


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2019)

frank rayan dijo:


> Error en todo lo que dices . El ser vivo más antiguo ( y con vida ) es el bristlecone pine tiene 4841 años
> 
> HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS



SOMOS EL MISMO ORGANISMO DESDE HACE MILLONES DE AÑOS. 
Solo vamos cambiando el soporte generación tras generación. 
Es como si pasas los datos de la tarjeta de tu móvil a un nuevo modelo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)

¿Qué hacéis en vuestra cotidianidad para inventar autoestima?


----------



## elmegaduque (6 Ago 2019)

NWO seal of approval.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)

*¿ QUÉ COÑO DESEAS ? *

*¿ NO TE DAS CUENTA QUE ESTÁS SIENDO UTILIZADO COMO UN MONO EN UN CIRCO ? *


Focalízate en desear algo constructivo para ti y el conjunto de la sociedad.
Las opciones que da la vida son infinitas. 
Un heroinómano SÓLO PIENSA EN HEROÍNA. 
Un fumador Sólo piensa en el siguiente cigarro
al igual que un alcohólico , la vida es ese tiempo interminable hasta la siguiente copa. 

Un glotón siempre tiene hambre, en su mente burbujean olores a comida, imágenes evocadoras o imagina con preocupación lo que le queda en la nevera. 

Los sabios que construyeron las civilizaciones se dieron cuenta que obligando a las personas únicamente a permanecer uno con el otro, el deseo sexual desaparecía y podían hacer grandes cosas. entre otras VIVIR. porque quien solo tiene coños en la mente o penes , reduce su inteligencia al de un animal en celo. 

Nos dirigen enemigos que quieren nuestra destrucción , extinción y buscan para nosotros que nuestro tiempo de vida sea el más deplorable posible, como autómatas productivos pagando impuestos para el beneficio de ellos. 

La deriva de la sociedad española totalmente anulada en el sentimiento religioso, ético y moral, las masas carentes de ese referente acaban siendo un rebaño de ovejas en los que los instintos primarios : comer, follar, dormir, y otras drogas acaban controlando sus vidas.

*REBÉLATE. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)

*ATENCIÓN : Os voy a regalar la clave del control emocional. Tomar nota en un papel y colgarlo hasta aprenderlo de memoria. Es difícil. No lo entenderéis hasta que se lo podáis explicar a un niño. ahí va. *
_*" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos. 
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
nuevos estados emocionales ".
... de nada.*_


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)




----------



## Alberran (6 Ago 2019)

Los mas felices en el mundo son los ricos que tienen claro que su polla debe entrar, a ser posible todos los días, en orificios diferentes.






Todo lo demás es la felicidad artificial y autoimpuesta por narices, porque no te queda otra.


----------



## valdomero (6 Ago 2019)

Matthieu Ricard hijo del gran neoliberal Jean-François Revel tan aclamado por Vargas Llosa , ... se ve que a Matthieu no le gustaba tanto el capital


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)

no has entendido nada.

Una cosa es la moderación en el deseo y no ser un " ánsias " a todas horas de culo veo , culo quiero, 

y otra ser un subnormal tirado en el sofá viendo los días pasar. 
De esos hay muchos en España y no tienen nada de espirituales ni de inteligentes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN : Os voy a regalar la clave del control emocional. Tomar nota en un papel y colgarlo hasta aprenderlo de memoria. Es difícil. No lo entenderéis hasta que se lo podáis explicar a un niño. ahí va. *
> _*" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
> Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
> nuevos estados emocionales ".
> ... de nada.*_



Otro bodrio sacado de libritos de autoayuda low cost de kiosko de estacion, Dr Dyer o similares.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2019)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Otro bodrio sacado de libritos de autoayuda low cost de kiosko de estacion, Dr Dyer o similares.



pues se ve que tu no has leído ninguno


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Gracias por el hilo maese @ATARAXIO . Todos los seres experimentamos la frustración, la enfermedad, la vejez y la muerte. Pero podemos hacerlo con la mente cargada de ignorancia, ansia y aversión - multiplicando así la insatisfacción – o por el contrario con sabiduría, desapego y paz. Esta última es la propuesta del Buda. Saludos.



siempre es un honor leer tu reflexión .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2019)

Esa parte del cerebro que regula el deseo , en el humano se amplió enormemente a través de los ojos, no del olfato. De ahí que las señales visuales que aún utilizan las hembras para excitar a los hombres sigan funcionando : escotes, maquillaje , bailes , gestos de seducción , caricias , actitudes ... ya no necesitan oler a hembra, aunque los perfumes siguen siendo muy importantes en el cortejo y enamoramiento. 

EL CELO EXISTE EN LOS ANIMALES , para regular la estación del año en la que deben nacer las crías. pues si nacen durante la época seca en África, morirán , o si nacen en invierno en Eurasia, también morirán. SON CICLOS ANUALES. 

El ciclo reproductivo de la mujer es de unos 4 años. 
Todas las hembras quedaban preñadas en todos los ciclos. 
durante la lactancia no se ovula , por lo tanto ni tienen la regla ni vuelven a quedar preñadas. 
lo mismo que elefantas, rinocerontes, ballenas, chimpancés, gorilas ...cuyas crías tienen una larga dependencia de la madre. 

por lo tanto en los 20 años de tiempo reproductivo de la hembra humana , en el mejor de los casos sin que se muera antes de los 40 y llegue a la menopausia de una forma saludable ( estoy hablando de las decenas de miles de años que nos preceden ) pues en el mejor de los casos tendría solo 5 crías, como tienen las chimpancés o las gorilas. 

AL MARGEN DE LAS VINCULACIONES QUE SE CREAN DE UNA MANERA EMOCIONAL , como cualquier otra especie que se empareja, o como se crean actualmente con las mascotas, la hembra humana, se dejaba copular por todos los machos de la tribu a cambio de recursos, para apaciguar los ánimos, como diversión, por aburrimiento ... de hecho era más fácil copular con una hembra que encontrar comida. 
Según Desmond Morris en el ZOO HUMANO : 
Sexo procreador
Sexo de formación de pareja
Sexo de mantenimiento de parejas
Sexo fisiológico
Sexo exploratorio
Sexo recompensador por si mismo
Sexo ocupacional
Sexo tranquilizador
Sexo comercial
Sexo de status


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2019)

“…la personalidad es una organización dinámica, dentro de la persona, de sistemas psicosociales que crean sus patrones característicos de comportamiento, pensamiento y sentimiento…”.
El cerebro , el carácter, el temperamento , se va construyendo a base de experiencias, y como caminos trazados en la hierba , tendemos a hacer al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior. y reaccionar de nuestra forma peculiar ante el estímulo tal como hemos aprendido.
La misma situación, el mismo hecho, puede desencadenar emociones diferentes según las personas, lo podemos ver en los emoticonos de facebook como unos ríen y otros lloran ante la misma imagen .
Los loros , los humanos y todos los animales , llegan al mundo con un comportamiento programado, el disco duro medio lleno , la otra mitad tiene que ser aprendida según el ecosistema cambiante que le ha tocado vivir. No es lo mismo para una cebra nacer en un zoo que en la selva.
Cuando en el devenir de la vida , una situación nos ha provocado un chute de dopamina, aprendemos y recordamos que esa situación ha sido agradable para nosotros y tendemos a buscarla de nuevo.
Los mismo es jugar al poker, como las parafilias sexuales, como escalar montañas , comer en exceso , ir demasiado al gimnasio, incluso adicción al trabajo... cualquier cosa puede ser susceptible de ser una adicción.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Ago 2019)

Más sencillo, aprendedlo y que no se os olvide en la puta vida:

*No hay mayor enemigo que tus propios pensamientos.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

16 trucos psicológicos tan buenos que todo el mundo debería conocerlos


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

Todas y cada una de las personas que mueren dejando herencia , han trabajado de más en la vida. 

y si dejan mucha herencia, han calculado fatal , han sido unos gilipollas que no han sabido vivir y alguien bailará sobre su tumba.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (27 Ago 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si fuéramos maestros de nuestra mente, espíritu y emociones viviríamos infinitamente mejor que luchando por acumular cachivaches, "poder" ilusorio y "Honores" de pacotilla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

_“Desde aquí solemnemente solicito que, cuando la vida (que es vértigo y creación y luz y dolor de parto por ser más) me retire su ávida confianza, no se me sostengan, ni un solo instante después, ni el pulso ni el vagido. Deseo vivir con la hermosa dignidad con que vivió este ser, que contemplo adentrarse desesperado por la muerte, sin que lo dejen libre nuestros perros de presa melosos y cobardes: el malentendido amor, la abnegación estúpida, la fraudulenta esperanza. Y deseo morir (nunca comprenderé ni toleraré el dolor inservible) con la hermosa dignidad con que tiene que morir un ser humano, que ha vivido su vida y va a vivir su muerte.”_
*Antonio Gala.*
Testamento Poético-Vital


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

El fundador de Aliexpress, el hombre más rico de China Jack Ma , era más feliz cuando ganaba 12 dólares al mes


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si fuéramos maestros de nuestra mente, espíritu y emociones viviríamos infinitamente mejor que luchando por acumular cachivaches, "poder" ilusorio y "Honores" de pacotilla.



Ya.
Pero por desgracia hay hijos de Satanas y putadas varias.
Hay que trabajar para sobrellevar tales circunstancias.

El chino ese no tendrá donde caerse muerto el dia que pille un resfriado y no pueda ir al rio por unas borrajas que llevarse a la boca.


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se resume en la máxima de Buda . " el secreto de la felicidad es la ausencia del deseo ".



Ya.
Por eso han optado por coger las armas y echar a los roinja.
Con ese "no deseo" cogen el kalasnikov.
Cuanta sandez.


Buda era un gandul!
Si viviera ahora seria paguitero y tú estarias pagandole "con tu deseo" sus vicios de no trabajo


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Ya.
> Por eso han optado por coger las armas y echar a los roinja.
> Con ese "no deseo" cogen el kalasnikov.
> Cuanta sandez.
> ...



Ser bueno no significa ser tonto. NO TE CONFUNDAS.


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ser bueno no significa ser tonto. NO TE CONFUNDAS.



No te confundas tu. He utilizado los mismos términos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> No te confundas tu. He utilizado los mismos términos.



El budismo trata de calmar los ánimos y apaciguar al mono loco que llevamos dentro saltando de rama en rama. 

Pero no se trata de ser humillado , robado, esclavizado o asesinado por otros.


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El budismo trata de calmar los ánimos y apaciguar al mono loco que llevamos dentro saltando de rama en rama.
> 
> Pero no se trata de ser humillado , robado, esclavizado o asesinado por otros.



Esa es la interpretación que haces tú, la cual es lógica.
Pero no es la que hacen en todas partes, dirigiendola hacia que el hombre blanco (al moronegro, buda se la suda) sea aniquilado en su volubtad y colonizado por sus colonias, diciendole que debe ser como buda, inactivo y lejos de TODO DESEO (utilizo los terminos que se han usado)


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Esa es la interpretación que haces tú, la cual es lógica.
> Pero no es la que hacen en todas partes, dirigiendola hacia que el hombre blanco (al moronegro, buda se la suda) sea aniquilado en su volubtad y colonizado por sus colonias, diciendole que debe ser como buda, inactivo y lejos de TODO DESEO (utilizo los terminos que se han usado)



No confundas BUDA con MAHOMA


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Esa es la interpretación que haces tú, la cual es lógica.
> Pero no es la que hacen en todas partes, dirigiendola hacia que el hombre blanco (al moronegro, buda se la suda) sea aniquilado en su volubtad y colonizado por sus colonias, diciendole que debe ser como buda, inactivo y lejos de TODO DESEO (utilizo los terminos que se han usado)


----------



## UNGERN (3 Sep 2019)

Empiezo a pensar que debe de haber dos budismos , porque del que habláis no lo conozco. El budismo que yo conozco es el de practicantes como Asoka, oTrisong Detsen que eran reyes, o el de Marpa que estaba metido en política. También el de Jamgon Kongtrul o Lama Mipham rinpoché que si sumamos sus años de retiro, los libros que escribieron, las enseñanzas que dieron o su papel como consejeros da la impresión de que se multiplicaban. Pasando a Japón vemos a Kukai Kobo Daishi que era como Leonardo da Vinci. Y por decir alguien del siglo XX Chogyam Trungpa Rinpoché que tampoco paraba. 

Vamos que hacían de todo menos comer doritos y forear (que si hubiese hecho falta también lo habrían hecho).

Alguien que ha despertado prajna (sabiduría) en su mente es mucho más efectivo que una persona ordinaria.


----------



## Rumplestinski (4 Sep 2019)

Bueno, todo ésto es mucho más sencillo si tienes todo hecho como parece en este tipo. 
La otra interpretación puede ser : no es necesario nada de mi cuerpo para afuera, por lo tanto,¿ para que luchar por los demás? ¿Que importan los derechos o deberes si soy feliz?. 
Está bien para un físico molecular pero el currito de a pie queda desactivado con esa forma de pensar. 
No se, lo veo poco lógico o posible incluso. 
Además : ¿sigues siendo tu mismo si cambias de una manera tan profunda?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Eliminas todo el dukkha asociado a deseos y aversiones obsesivas, lacerantes.
> 
> Desarrollas todo tu potencial para la paz, la ecuanimidad, la libertad, la alegría altruista.
> 
> El resultado es esa felicidad noble que el Buda decía es mejor que la felicidad ordinaria (AN 2,64-76 Sukha Vagga).



como yo trato con animales que siendo de la misma especie tienen temperamentos muy diferentes, soy consciente de que lo que a veces consideramos cualidades humanas realmente provienen del cerebro ancestral. Esas personas siempre amargadas , tóxicas , que su presencia siempre es molesta por las cosas que dicen o que hacen , ellos ni pueden evitarlo ni son conscientes de lo mal que caen . Yo tengo loros que le acercas un dedo y te pican , y otro loro a su lado criado de la misma manera y de la misma especie, le acercas el dedo y te sube a la mano .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2019)

Las personas felices intentan arreglar su vida, sus problemas cotidianos y de la gente cercana. 
Si les sobra el tiempo pueden abrir un poco su radio de acción. 
Los amargados intentan arreglar la vida de los demás. 

( joder , es que me sale cada frase de antología )


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Sep 2019)

Lo que tú llamas "YO MISMO " es un volumen inmenso de memoria. ¿ por qué duele tanto una ruptura o una pérdida ? SADHGURU te lo explica .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2019)

Sadhguru Español


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Sep 2019)

*DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO

Todas las doctrinas que en el mundo ha habido , desde el iraní ZARATUSTRA, ABRAHAM , ambos culpables de convertir el politeísmo a un solo dios, hasta BUDA Y MAHOMA, y teniendo en cuenta el origen Egipcio de muchas de nuestras creencias, incluyendo el decálogo de MOISÉS , todos confluyen en lo básico con las creencias hindúes :

CALMAR AL MONO LOCO QUE SALTA DE RAMA EN RAMA QUE TODOS LLEVAMOS DENTRO.*

las religiones, son códigos de comportamiento que facilitaban el aprendizaje como un CARNET POR PUNTOS :

- REFUERZO POSITIVO , VAS AL CIELO QUE ES EL GRAN PREMIO FINAL, PERO TENIENDO EN CUENTA EL AMPARO DE UN DIOS VIGILANTE
- CONSECUENCIA DE TUS MALAS ACCIONES , ES DECIR PECADOS, VAS AL INFIERNO Y EL DIABLO TE ACOMPAÑA.

La plebe no se entera de nada. y los católicos son de los que viven más ausentes de las enseñanzas morales.

El CORÁN , se aprende en los colegios, los niños lo rezan y cada uno de los días de la vida y en cada una de las acciones se tienen en cuenta lo narrado por Mahoma, al igual que en cualquier otra civilización.
Los católicos tenían prohibido traducir la biblia. De hecho fue en concilio vaticano de Juan 23 , el que cambió la misa en latín, hasta ese día , era un absurdo ceremonial de adoración a un cuerpo desnudo, espantosamente crucificado y lleno de sangre y heridas.

Es Martín Lutero, cuando en su escisión del catolicismo , crea lo que finalmente han sido las innumerables sectas protestantes, que a diferencia de los católicos , las personas suelen leer la biblia.
Esa mezcla explosiva en Estados Unidos, entre protestantes , judíos y anglicanos RECORDEMOS QUE EL QUE INICIA EL DIVORCIO EN OCCIDENTE ES EL REY DE INGLATERRA ENRIQUE VIII ( Ana Bolena y tal ) ... y la conquista de España por la metrópoli americana ganadora de la segunda guerra mundial, que nos ha impuesto su cultura, es la culpable de la situación social actual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2019)

la capacidad de controlar las emociones negativas, para que cuando ocurre una adversidad, estas no persistan más de lo necesario. los niños pueden aprender a disipar estas emociones negativas para volver al estado inicial. es algo muy importante, porque cuando las emociones perturbadoras se producen en la mente , interfieren con la capacidad de aprender de los niños . Enseñar habilidades emocionales y sociales a los niños es muy eficaz , ayudar a los niños a gestionar las emociones les hace aprender mejor. 

en el minuto 8 sale Matthieu Ricard con Punset


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2019)

*MINDFULNESS*

se acuñó en inglés por traducción directa del vocablo _sati_, que *en lengua pali designa una práctica esencial del budismo, por la que una persona se concentra de forma intencional y consciente en permanecer atenta a sus pensamientos y a sus actos en el momento presente*, pero sin entrar a juzgarlos ni a valorarlos.
Muy recientemente, _mindfulness_ ha pasado en los EE.UU. *del budismo a la psicología conductual*, fundamentalmente como consecuencia de la intensa labor de Jon Kabat Zinn en Massachusetts. Y desde allí, como era de esperar, se ha difundido también al resto del mundo. Lo que resulta más curioso es que ahora los psicólogos de muchos países adopten el anglicismo _mindfulness _por considerar que en sus respectivas lenguas no existe un equivalente exacto. Si el inglés ha podido traducirlo del pali —aun siendo obvio que existen enormes diferencias semánticas entre _sati_ y _mindfulness_—, ¿por qué no podemos nosotros hacer lo mismo, ya sea partir del pali o a partir del inglés?
En el ámbito del budismo, _sati_ se ha venido traduciendo al español como 'atención'. Si ese término se considerara ahora insuficiente para expresar en su totalidad el nuevo concepto en psicología, siempre nos queda el recurso a los calificativos: 'atención consciente', 'atención plena', 'atención exclusiva', 'atención concentrada' (o 'reconcentrada'), 'concentración activa', 'percepción consciente', 'consciencia plena' (o 'atención y consciencia plenas'); cualquiera de estas soluciones sería preferible, en mi opinión, al calco mindfulness, pues este no le dice absolutamente nada a quien no conozca de antemano el concepto que pretende designar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2019)

'atención consciente', 'atención plena', 'atención exclusiva', 'atención concentrada' (o 'reconcentrada'), 'concentración activa', 'percepción consciente', 'consciencia plena' (o 'atención y consciencia plenas'); cualquiera de estas soluciones sería preferible, en mi opinión, al calco mindfulness, pues este no le dice absolutamente nada a quien no conozca de antemano el concepto que pretende designar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Sep 2019)

Los loros grises de cola roja son genios , tienen una inteligencia similar a un delfín, un chimpancé, un niño de 3 años . artículo


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Sep 2019)

Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA


----------



## Abueson (24 Sep 2019)

El sorbelefas abstemio que dice que genera más dopamina que tomandose dos cervezas y es muy feliz, cuando pasas todo el día buscando noticias de crueldad animal y demás paletadas y sulfurando odio por los 4 costados, PALETO

Eres un analfaborrego carne de psiquiátrico


----------



## ZZR (25 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si fuéramos maestros de nuestra mente, espíritu y emociones viviríamos infinitamente mejor que luchando por acumular cachivaches, "poder" ilusorio y "Honores" de pacotilla.



Tanto que lees y tan estúpido que eres.

La vida es en grupo y del grupo emanan los conflictos. Eso no se puede controlar. A ti tu madre te hizo un hipocondríaco y en tu colegio se burlaban y las tías pasaban y acabas siendo un friki patético en un foro de perdedores. De eso no te hablan los lamas ni Ayn Rand pero eso es la clave de todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

ZZR dijo:


> Tanto que lees y tan estúpido que eres.
> 
> La vida es en grupo y del grupo emanan los conflictos. Eso no se puede controlar. A ti tu madre te hizo un hipocondríaco y en tu colegio se burlaban y las tías pasaban y acabas siendo un friki patético en un foro de perdedores. De eso no te hablan los lamas ni Ayn Rand pero eso es la clave de todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ATENCIÓN : Os voy a regalar la clave del control emocional. Tomar nota en un papel y colgarlo hasta aprenderlo de memoria. Es difícil. No lo entenderéis hasta que se lo podáis explicar a un niño. ahí va.
> " no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
> Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
> nuevos estados emocionales ".
> ... de nada.



Es la esencia del BUDISMO , de la que los psicólogos occidentales se han apropiado y le han llamado MINDFULNESS


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2019)

*MINDFULNESS :
atención plena* o *conciencia plena,* consiste en estar atento de manera intencional a lo que hacemos, sin juzgar, apegarse, o rechazar en alguna forma la experiencia. 
Consiste en prestar atención desapasionada a los pensamientos, las emociones, las sensaciones corporales y al ambiente circundante, sin juzgar si son adecuados. La atención se enfoca en lo que se percibe, sin preocuparse por los problemas, por sus causas y consecuencias, ni buscar soluciones. 
son las bases del pensamiento budista traídas a occidente por Schopenhauer 
Jon Kabat-Zinn diseñó un programa llamado _Mindfulness-Based Stress Reduction - MBSR, —_reducción del estrés basada en la atención plena— a partir del cual se difundió fuera de su contexto religioso original.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

La promiscuidad es el factor principal de reducción de esperanza de vida, pero sobre todo de mala calidad de vida.

No solo en términos de salud. Los constantes conflictos emocionales que lleva ese estilo de vida, provoca reacciones que acaban siendo peligrosas, accidentes de coche, suicidios, peleas, incluso arriesgarse demasiado para impresionar a la pareja de turno.

El celo es el tiempo más peligroso en los animales, por eso está reducido a una época muy breve y concreta del año o del ciclo de varios años.

Es un tiempo vulnerable en el que el macho deja de autoprotegerse, se vuelve desafiante, no come, como si se hubiese vuelto loco , su única motivación es meter la jeringa espermática en el agujero que sea .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Ya lo dice el Buda en los dos primeros versos del Dhammapada:
> 
> _Los estados mentales están precedidos por la mente, liderados por la mente, creados por la mente. Si uno habla o actúa con
> mente impura, de aquí el sufrimiento lo sigue a uno como la rueda sigue la pata del buey que tira del carro.
> ...



Casualmente encontré este texto que delata la mentalidad occidental tan extremadamente opuesta al budismo.
Fíjate que la persona que relata lo que está marcado en rojo, ya está sufriendo en el presente por algo que imagina en el futuro , sin disfrutar el *AQUÍ AHORA* , como debería ser. 
Puesto que entre otras cosas, no valora que puede morirse él antes que la perra. 
Ya adelanta su estado emocional y se hace películas en su mente. 
Tampoco sabe que el dolor es inevitable y el sufrimiento es opcional. 
*NI QUE LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO*
El dolor que sentimos cuando se muere nuestra mascota

Hace dos días ayudé a un familiar muy cercano a enterrar su mascota. Fue un momento muy doloroso. No hubieron lagrimas, ni llantos desgarradores, pero ambos compartíamos el profundo dolor que sentimos cuando un ser tan lleno de amor incondicional se nos va. Esta experiencia me hizo recordar un ensayo de Eduardo Arcos que me conmovió muchísimo y quiero compartirles un pequeño fragmento:


> *Mi vida sin Pixie no será igual cuando muera. Es tan duro amar sin condiciones a esa pequeña perrita llena de bondad y saber que seguramente tendré que verla morir. Que tendré que ayudarla a morir, a darle todo lo que haga falta en esas últimas semanas, días, horas. Es el compromiso más grande, más fuerte y más triste, que me llena de nostalgia aún hoy, con tantos años que nos quedan por delante.
> Pero es lo correcto. Es lo mínimo que podría hacer por ella, que todo lo que quiere es darme amor, nunca separarse de mí y que yo siempre esté bien.*



Se que este no es un artículo psicológico y analítico _per se,_ pero lo comparto porque se que muchos de ustedes tienen una hermosa y fuerte conexión con sus mascotas y es una linda oportunidad para aprender sobre nuestras emociones y la calidad humana que trasmitimos.


----------



## rory (13 Oct 2019)

Explicate un poco más sobre eso. Meditación católica?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2019)

rory dijo:


> Explicate un poco más sobre eso. Meditación católica?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Oct 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2019)

¿Las personas inteligentes son más perezosas?


----------



## BudistaSano (20 Oct 2019)

El budismo es verdad


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2019)

BudistaSano dijo:


> El budismo es verdad



*Somos muchas las personas que teniendo como referencia las frases de Buda, vemos el budismo más bien como una filosofía de vida que como una religión. *La razón se debe a que pocas doctrinas espirituales nos han cautivado de este modo, pocas prácticas ancestrales han generado tantas transformaciones individuales y generado a su vez cambios de conciencia tan positivos.
*La razón por la que el budismo tiene tanto seguidores es debido su sencillez. *Al modo en que se trasmiten esos mensajes tan llenos de sabiduría que nos animan a mejorar nuestra calidad de vida. Así, y desde un punto de vista psicológico cabe decir que su impacto en nuestro bienestar emocional es inmenso. No solo nos anima a regular nuestros estados de estrés y ansiedad. Además de ello favorece ese viaje interior mediante el cual, trabajar el autoconocimiento, la plenitud personal…


- LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO
«El dolor es inevitable, el sufrimiento es opcional» 
«Alégrate porque todo lugar es aquí y todo momento es ahora» 
«Cuida el exterior tanto como el interior, porque todo es uno» 
«No lastimes a los demás con lo que te causa dolor a ti mismo». 
«No es más rico quien más tiene, sino quien menos necesita». 
«Para entender todo, es necesario olvidarlo todo».


Si después de leer frases te has quedado igual, efectivamente no tienes alma


----------



## BudistaSano (20 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Somos muchas las personas que teniendo como referencia las frases de Buda, vemos el budismo más bien como una filosofía de vida que como una religión. *La razón se debe a que pocas doctrinas espirituales nos han cautivado de este modo, pocas prácticas ancestrales han generado tantas transformaciones individuales y generado a su vez cambios de conciencia tan positivos.
> *La razón por la que el budismo tiene tanto seguidores es debido su sencillez. *Al modo en que se trasmiten esos mensajes tan llenos de sabiduría que nos animan a mejorar nuestra calidad de vida. Así, y desde un punto de vista psicológico cabe decir que su impacto en nuestro bienestar emocional es inmenso. No solo nos anima a regular nuestros estados de estrés y ansiedad. Además de ello favorece ese viaje interior mediante el cual, trabajar el autoconocimiento, la plenitud personal…
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Una filosofía milenaria para entender mejor quien somos y el mundo que nos rodea. De esa fuente de conocimiento bebieron grandes filosofos occidentales como Schopenhauer, del que recomiendo el libro El mundo como voluntad y representación.
 Este video esta bien para ver algunas bases


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2019)

BudistaSano dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Una filosofía milenaria para entender mejor quien somos y el mundo que nos rodea. De esa fuente de conocimiento bebieron grandes filosofos occidentales como Schopenhauer, del que recomiendo el libro El mundo como voluntad y representación.
> Este video esta bien para ver algunas bases



El ateísmo da la oportunidad intelectual de indagar en todas las doctrinas y disfrutar del conocimiento de los sabios. 

Es una pena que tanta gente no tenga ni idea de lo que se pierde. Probablemente si la juventud española tuviese la oportunidad de entender sus emociones y saber controlarlas a través de la química cerebral y la armonía, lo que está pasando en Cataluña sería impensable y no se dejarían comer la cabeza por patrañas ideológicas que arengan a la mente primitiva y emocional .


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2020)

El fin de la vida humana es procurar el placer y evadir el dolor; siempre de una manera racional y evitando los excesos, eso es la ATARAXIA. EPICURO


----------



## ignominias (29 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El fin de la vida humana es procurar el placer y evadir el dolor; siempre de una manera racional y evitando los excesos, eso es la ATARAXIA. EPICURO



El propósito de toda forma de vida es reproducirse, y también sobrevivir, claro. Para ello la naturaleza provee de placer y de dolor, para que no te salgas del camino marcado.


----------



## Alquilino (29 May 2020)

Yo creo que hay que poner pasión y deseo.
Pero una vez conseguido o no el objetivo pensar en otra cosa.
Es como jugar a un videojuego, cuando juegas estás metido a tope, lo "vives".
Cuando apagas la consola, vuelves a tus cosas, no te quedas atrapado viviendo y sufriendo el juego eternamente.
Incluso puedes comentar los lances, recordar cómo te has pasado tal o cual pantalla, pero sabiendo que es un juego.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (30 May 2020)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Las emociones negativas tenemos tendencia a rumiarlas, de ahí las neurosis y el insomnio al tiempo acostarnos.
> 
> 
> Las personas no somos vacas que están todos el día rumiando.



Intenta leer sobre el significado de una metáfora. Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> El propósito de toda forma de vida es reproducirse, y también sobrevivir, claro. Para ello la naturaleza provee de placer y de dolor, para que no te salgas del camino marcado.



los procesos vitales vienen determinados por la biología .
1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS

El cerebro deja un pequeño margen de aprendizaje para situaciones que son cambiantes, como por ejemplo no es lo mismo para un león nacer en un zoo que nacer en la selva .
No es lo mismo para un jabalí llegar oir a los humanos cazadores si vive en el monte a si es el cuidador del zoo y les lleva comida



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Gurney, a grandes rasgos, lo que se conoce como cerebro de reptil, es el que controla las emociones básicas. El cerebro ha ido evolucionando capa tras capa. donde está el intelecto, es en la corteza, por eso está tan comprimida y arrugada y es lo que nos define como la especie animal más racional e inteligente. El cerebro del delfín se parece mucho. En mis conocimientos de etología y entrenamiento animal, si acostumbras a un perro a " ser feliz " persiguiendo una pelota, se obsesionará con la pelota. de la misma manera que le hace feliz a un violinista, tocar el violín. Las conexiones neuronales es algo físico, que se construye con la experiencia. Tradicionalmente el hijo del carpintero era feliz siendo carpintero y el hijo del marinero también. Simplemente porque era el mundo que les había tocado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2017 at 22:27 ----------
> 
> el cerebro de un músico, se parece al de otro músico y el de un taxista a de otro taxista, y les hará felices las mismas actividades por las que día tras día han sido recompensados con un chute de oxitocina. En cada pago de un cliente aumentará su adición al trabajo. Trabajos aparentemente penosos como puede ser recoger almejas en la playa, tienen un altísimo componente adictivo por la constante recompensa ; algo así como los adictos a las tragaperras o al poker o a los likes de facebook. somos adictos a la oxitocina que produce nuestro cerebro . En el pasado era la forma de " educarnos " en un mundo cambiante y diferente, de lo que era bueno o malo para la supervivencia.



El cerebro traza senderos en la hierba en la búsqueda del placer.
Si dejas de recorrerlos , volverá a crecer la hierba

( yo )


El placer es educacional , el mismo hecho puede ser placentero o repulsivo para otros , incluso para la misma persona. 

Entendemos que por ejemplo utilizar el ano para el sexo, es una cuestión mental , puesto que es la parte final del tramo digestivo. 
Nada hay ahí que pueda desencadenar el placer, simplemente activa una parte del cerebro que reconvierte esas sensaciones. 
Si no fuese así , no habría roles entre los llamados homosexuales incluso cualquier hombre llamado heterosexual usaría un pepino para doparse. 

Para que se entienda es igual que alguien te rasque la espalda si te pica. ese presumible dolor , se convierte en placer . 

Es dolor, porque si te rascan la espalda sin que te pique o lo hace una persona que no deseas, se convierte en molestia siendo el mismo hecho.


----------



## rayban00 (30 May 2020)

Padre Pio dijo:


> El articulo paece pura promocion del budismo(una forma de gnosticismo).
> 
> Imposible ser feliz comportandose contra natura, es decir, NO DESEANDO, viviendo una mentira.
> 
> HAY QUE DESEAR EL BIEN, y por tanto, el Cielo, estar con DIOS.



Exacto. 

La new age no para desde los años 60.

¡Cómo mola ser budista!

Y que feo es ser católico


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> La new age no para desde los años 60.
> 
> ...



las doctrinas religiosas y filosofías confluyen en el mismo punto : el determinismo biológico y comportamiento programado. Es decir enseñan a las personas a seguir las conductas básicas como especie que somos. Básicamente crear familias y vivir con paz y armonía con tu grupo tribal. 

las ideologías políticas , intentan convertir a las personas en animales de granja o de zoo, privándoles de sus impulsos naturales y reemplazándolos por parafilias y vicios, con el fin de convertirlos en herramientas productivas a costa de su vida personal . algo así como un burro en la noria.


----------



## ignominias (30 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los procesos vitales vienen determinados por la biología .
> 1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
> 2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
> 3-BUSCAR PAREJA
> ...



El seleccionar amistades no es ningún proceso biológico, ni establecer alianzas, ni algunas otras cosas que dices. Pregúntale a un biólogo cuáles son los procesos o mejor dicho, las funciones vitales, que son estas 6: nacer, crecer hasta adulto, alimentarse, respirar, reproducirse y adaptarnos al medio.
Esos senderos que dices que construye el cerebro, en realidad no los construye. Son los llamados conectomas, y son una especie de autopistas, que nos conectan no sólo sensaciones buenas, sino con todas las sensaciones a través de neuromuduladores como la dopamina, serotonina, oxitocina, etc... La construcción se realiza por repetición, es decir que un patrón que se repite una y otra vez es mielinizado (como si fuera asfaltado) en toda la telaraña de conexiones y crea esa vía neuronal o conectoma, de manera que se dispara automáticamente ante un estímulo. De esa forma se establecen conductas, etc...
En cuanto a tus ideas sobre el placer y el dolor, más o menos las comparto, aunque tu perspectiva me parece excesivamente reduccionista. Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> El seleccionar amistades no es ningún proceso biológico, ni establecer alianzas, ni algunas otras cosas que dices. Pregúntale a un biólogo cuáles son los procesos o mejor dicho, las funciones vitales, que son estas 6: nacer, crecer hasta adulto, alimentarse, respirar, reproducirse y adaptarnos al medio.
> Esos senderos que dices que construye el cerebro, en realidad no los construye. Son los llamados conectomas, y son una especie de autopistas, que nos conectan no sólo sensaciones buenas, sino con todas las sensaciones a través de neuromuduladores como la dopamina, serotonina, oxitocina, etc... La construcción se realiza por repetición, es decir que un patrón que se repite una y otra vez es mielinizado (como si fuera asfaltado) en toda la telaraña de conexiones y crea esa vía neuronal o conectoma, de manera que se dispara automáticamente ante un estímulo. De esa forma se establecen conductas, etc...
> En cuanto a tus ideas sobre el placer y el dolor, más o menos las comparto, aunque tu perspectiva me parece excesivamente reduccionista. Saludos.



si seleccionar pareja es un proceso biológico para la supervivencia, ( es decir, si tú seleccionas una muñeca hinchable o un succionador de clítoris, ya no sigues un proceso biológico ) pues si seleccionar pareja es un proceso biológico , lo mismo es seleccionar quien está a tu lado pues tu supervivencia puede depender de ello. 

Por lo demás has dicho lo que sale en google cualquier persona que lo quiera buscar haciendo clic que se hace aburrido de leer para quien no esté muy interesado en el tema, por eso lo he simplificado . 

Los logros de la civilización que tú te atribuyes , no son mérito tuyo. Es un espejismo . en pocos años la inteligencia artificial superará a los humanos y eso no hace a un robot humano. 

Si hubieses nacido en un tribu, pensarías , comerías y bailarías como el resto de la tribu


----------



## stuka (31 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si fuéramos maestros de nuestra mente, espíritu y emociones viviríamos infinitamente mejor que luchando por acumular cachivaches, "poder" ilusorio y "Honores" de pacotilla.





Cuando este tío caga, recibe mil thanks.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Cuando este tío caga, recibe mil thanks.



sin embargo tú , al contrario de su sabiduría, sólo sabes envidiar y maldecir. 

a los líderes se les sigue porque conviene, porque lo que dicen o hacen beneficia , no por imposición . 

Si a la matriarca elefante , todos le siguen es porque saben que les llevará al sitio donde hay agua y comida.


----------



## stuka (31 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sin embargo tú , al contrario de su sabiduría, sólo sabes envidiar y maldecir.
> 
> a los líderes se les sigue porque conviene, porque lo que dicen o hacen beneficia , no por imposición .
> 
> Si a la matriarca elefante , todos le siguen es porque saben que les llevará al sitio donde hay agua y comida.




Calla, lame-pollas.

Si resulta que seguirías a ese líder tan sabio –pijo, endiosado y okupa- es que eres más tonto aún de lo que pareces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Calla, lame-pollas.
> 
> Si resulta que seguirías a ese líder tan sabio –pijo, endiosado y okupa- es que eres más tonto aún de lo que pareces.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 May 2020)

Los muertos tb son felices: no sufren, no pafecen frustraciones, no necesitan nada...


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Los muertos tb son felices: no sufren, no pafecen frustraciones, no necesitan nada...




*– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;*
*es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;*
*es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Feb 2022)

Los secretos del hombre más feliz del mundo (y sus amigos)


Preguntamos a un monje budista, un psiquiatra y un filósofo, autores del libro que ha arrasado en Francia, qué hacen para estar bien




www.google.es


----------



## al loro (10 Feb 2022)

Si dejamos los doritos, ya casi lo conseguimos.


----------



## tatenen (10 Feb 2022)

Algo tan medible como es la inteligencia pura es ya difícil de medir hoy día, y va a venir la universidad de wisconsin, o sea, una universidad cualquiera de usa, a decirnos que han medido la felicidad del mundo entero y este señor se leva el oro. Tócate los huevos.

Hay muchos como este pavo, gente occidental, científicos, ingenieros, abogados, o lo que sea, que se han vuelto budistas o lo que sea, se han puesto a meditar, y han alcanzado el nirvana, o lo que sea. Chapeau, pero este pavo es un ejejmplo mediático porque es asseosr del lama ese.

A mi todo ese rollo me parece fantástico, llegar a esos estados de conciencia es la hostia, pero precisamente cuando llegas, no solo conceptos como lo material, el sexo, o lo emocional pierden significado, también la felicidad misma, así que me parece muy bien, pero que no me vendan el titular del "hombre más feliz del mundo". Putos usanos, el día que desaparezcan el mundo va a ser un poco muy mucho mejor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Algo tan medible como es la inteligencia pura es ya difícil de medir hoy día, y va a venir la universidad de wisconsin, o sea, una universidad cualquiera de usa, a decirnos que han medido la felicidad del mundo entero y este señor se leva el oro. Tócate los huevos.
> 
> Hay muchos como este pavo, gente occidental, científicos, ingenieros, abogados, o lo que sea, que se han vuelto budistas o lo que sea, se han puesto a meditar, y han alcanzado el nirvana, o lo que sea. Chapeau, pero este pavo es un ejejmplo mediático porque es asseosr del lama ese.
> 
> A mi todo ese rollo me parece fantástico, llegar a esos estados de conciencia es la hostia, pero precisamente cuando llegas, no solo conceptos como lo material, el sexo, o lo emocional pierden significado, también la felicidad misma, así que me parece muy bien, pero que no me vendan el titular del "hombre más feliz del mundo". Putos usanos, el día que desaparezcan el mundo va a ser un poco muy mucho mejor.



Ricard es el primero en rechazar " ese título " y tomarlo a broma , explicando en multitud de ocasiones que conoce personalmente a mucha gente más feliz que él . más o menos lo mismo que dices tú. 

Lo que pretenden con esta noticia sensacionalista es llamar la atención de la gente cuyo sentido de vivir es únicamente la trabajar para acumular sin fin . Sin darse tiempo a entender lo que realmente significa estar vivo. 

toma ! un regalo de 4 minutos, que si eres tan listo como te crees lo agradecerás.


----------



## tatenen (10 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ricard es el primero en rechazar " ese título " y tomarlo a broma , explicando en multitud de ocasiones que conoce personalmente a mucha gente más feliz que él . más o menos lo mismo que dices tú.
> 
> Lo que pretenden con esta noticia sensacionalista es llamar la atención de la gente cuyo sentido de vivir es únicamente la trabajar para acumular sin fin . Sin darse tiempo a entender lo que realmente significa estar vivo.
> 
> toma ! un regalo de 4 minutos, que si eres tan listo como te crees lo agradecerás.



A qué viene eso de si soy tan listo como me creo? Tú trankilo , jefe, que tú eres el más listo de todos hombre.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Feb 2022)

2030....no tendras nada, no follaras y seras FELIZ


----------



## Charlie_69 (10 Feb 2022)

Osea para ser feliz solo hay que ser un puto autista deshumanizado casapapis folladoritos nuncafollista? q facil


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> A qué viene eso de si soy tan listo como me creo? Tú trankilo , jefe, que tú eres el más listo de todos hombre.



de nada !


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Feb 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Osea para ser feliz solo hay que ser un puto autista deshumanizado casapapis folladoritos nuncafollista? q facil






> * El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De igual forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible *



*Michel Foucault*


Si eres consciente de que el colegio es una cárcel y que someten a los niños a una tortura diaria para acostumbrarles a su vida deplorable ya sería un avance. 

El sueño del sistema es una continuidad entre el colegio y " la vida laboral ", esclavizando a las personas para darle valor al dinero fiduciario con el que se enriquece la élite extractiva . 

De lo que se trata es de que por lo menos seas consciente de lo que significa estar vivo , que no debes seguir reglas impuestas que no te benefician y que te han hecho creer que son tan imprescindibles como llevar mascarilla. 

Somos descendientes de hombres y mujeres que superaron la glaciación , de hombres " primitivos " que vivían en chozas y dormían en un lecho de hojas secas . Descendemos de primates , de reptiles , anfibios , peces ... y todos ellos vivieron su vida y tuvieron a sus hijos , POR ESO EXISTIMOS !!!!


NO TE FÍES DEL SISTEMA . ES UNA SECTA DESTRUCTIVA Y CRIMINAL .


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar nuevos estados emocionales ".


----------



## Cipoton (11 Feb 2022)

de los creadores de miss universo, del conocido y por conocer, llega " el hombre mas feliz del mundo " aunque los del premio no os hayan preguntado vuestro grado de felicidad, a mi no me preguntaron, y a vosotros?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> de los creadores de miss universo, del conocido y por conocer, llega " el hombre mas feliz del mundo " aunque los del premio no os hayan preguntado vuestro grado de felicidad, a mi no me preguntaron, y a vosotros?



Pues es una buena respuesta que me deja intrigado.

En una escala del 1 al 10 comparado con tu entorno...

¿Cuánto percibes que eres tú feliz?


----------

